# size of a 4 month old pit



## MICHELEAMBER (May 1, 2008)

HI GUYS. I HAVE A 4 MONTH OLD FEMALE- MISTY SHE IS VERY SMALL FOR AGE ONLY ABOUT 17 POUNDS AND VERY SHORT. SHE LOOKS LIKE 10 WEEK OLD PUP. SHE IS FED VERY WELL,BUT DOES NOT SEEM TO BE GROWING MUCH. SHE IS HEALTHY OTHERWISE. BUT I AM WORRIED ABOUT HER NOW I DO NOT WANT A GAINT PIT I JUST WAS WONDERING AM I DOING SOMETHING WRONG OR IS THIS NORMAL. OH ALSO HER PARENTS WERE NORMAL SIZE MOM   BEING 50 POUNDS AND DAD 55-60. SHE IS A BLUE BRINDLE. IF YOU NEED TO SEE UPDATED PICTURES I WILL POST THEM. THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR YOUR HELP


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well it has been a while but I think your pup is about where Chalice was at 4mo. Chalice is 2yrs old now and weights in at 52# .


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

At 4 months you double the weight of a healthy pup ( not true runts or those who have had issues like failure to thrive, major parasites etc) and you will get an approximate adult weight give or take a few lbs. Doubling her weight puts her within the standard range fir an adult female.

Her weight sounds fine to me, but it is the overall proportions and health that are more so important.



> 17 POUNDS AND VERY SHORT


 The height and weight proportions are what is important. Are ribs showing? Is her backbone showing? Has she been fully wormed? Any previous health issues?



> OH ALSO HER PARENTS WERE NORMAL SIZE MOM BEING 50 POUNDS AND DAD 55-60.


 Is it an outcross, line breeding, scatter breeding, inbreeding? What size are the other dogs behind her in the pedigree?



> SHE IS A BLUE BRINDLE.


Her color really has nothing to do with what her size will be...



> IF YOU NEED TO SEE UPDATED PICTURES I WILL POST THEM.


 Post away


----------

